# Another corn hog video



## stonecreek (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Jester896 (Jul 25, 2017)

they were picking corn North of the dairy when I passed Saturday.

Nice hogs!


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 25, 2017)

great video


----------



## hambone76 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 26, 2017)

*Great video*

I really enjoyed watching that video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## antharper (Jul 27, 2017)

Another great video , those corn fields have got em fat  !


----------

